# replacing old door knobs, wrong size hole



## dalesd (Oct 10, 2005)

We'd like to update the doorknobs in the house. Most of them are really old (the glass globe style), some are starting to fail (knob slipping as it turns), and even the newer brass ones are tarnished. I'm using this as an opportunity to change over to all lever handle, brushed nickel door knobs. The lever handles are easier to operate (and ADA compliant) and the bushed nickel finish better matches the rest of the decor.

The problem is, the cutout in the old doors is too small. It's about 1" diameter, and I need 2-1/8". Okay, so I use a hole saw. Problem is, there's nothing to sink the center bit of the saw into, to keep the saw centered where I want to cut with the hole saw.

Are there any tricks to keep the hole saw centered as I cut the new hole?

I think I should mention that these are solid wood doors, not the hollow core doors that abound today.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Isn't there a 5/8" slot where the old latch mech. went into? I would think that would need to be filled first and then you could drill both holes as if it was a new door. I personally would try to work with the old hardware. If you sell the old stuff on ebay let me know. I collect door hardware.


----------



## dalesd (Oct 10, 2005)

hammerslammer said:


> Isn't there a 5/8" slot where the old latch mech. went into? I would think that would need to be filled first and then you could drill both holes as if it was a new door. I personally would try to work with the old hardware. If you sell the old stuff on ebay let me know. I collect door hardware.


Yup, there's a slot for the latch. That fits fine with the new stuff, so I'd like to leave it alone. Filling the big hole would tend to fill the smaller hole too, right? I'd probably do more damage than it's worth if I had to re-drill that hole too. (Hey, we all gotta acknowledge our limitations, right?)

Honestly, the old hardware works pretty good. There are a few knobs that are slipping, and I've seen similar looking replacements at HD & Lowes.

The escucheons are tarnished and some are partially or completely painted. This is more about updating the look, getting them all consistent throught the house, and also about changing to lever operators instead of knobs.

It occurred to me that I could remove the door and put it in the drill press. Awkward, but it should work. Also, it'll keep the mess in the basement, and not throughout the house where the doors are. 

Thanks for the tip about ebay for the old HW. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Since the hole doesn't have to be "exact", as in the outeredge of the hole will be covered by the new latches, you could enlarge them using a jigsaw. Just an alternative for you.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Why not just plug it with wood and drill it out again. Then you could get the backset right.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Clamp a piece of scrap ply (at least 1/2" thick) flush with the edge of the door. Use the template that comes with the new lockset and align it vertically as best as you can. Drill through the ply and it will keep the holesaw centered for the rest of the cut.

If you have a lot of them to do and the doors are all the same thickness, it may be worth your while to build a jig with a dowel that lines up with the cross drilled hole. I would make this 2 sided and drill about 1/2 way from each side, eliminating blow-out on the exit side of the hole. 

I just read an article on antique glass doorknobs, might be in TOH. Your old ones could pay for your new ones and then some.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Some of the glass ones have magnesium and turn blue in the sun. I set them out for a week. The more blue the better.


----------



## dalesd (Oct 10, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Clamp a piece of scrap ply (at least 1/2" thick) flush with the edge of the door. Use the template that comes with the new lockset and align it vertically as best as you can. Drill through the ply and it will keep the holesaw centered for the rest of the cut.
> 
> If you have a lot of them to do and the doors are all the same thickness, it may be worth your while to build a jig with a dowel that lines up with the cross drilled hole. I would make this 2 sided and drill about 1/2 way from each side, eliminating blow-out on the exit side of the hole.


I do have a bunch of them to do. Eight of them. 

Could you explain more about this jig, please? This sounds like a good idea. Is it a sacrificial jig? 



> I just read an article on antique glass doorknobs, might be in TOH. Your old ones could pay for your new ones and then some.


I just checked ebay.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't know how many tools you have at your disposal but your basic jig would be a carefully laid out U shaped piece. The inside gap would be very close to the thickness of the doors. You would have to calculate the setback, not a big deal if you cut the board for the latch side to a given dimension, say 1 1/2" or cut down a 2X4 and it will be 1 3/4". Determine the diameter of your latch hole and drill that size into your jig, insert a dowel of appropriate size so that it sticks out about an inch on the inside of the jig. Cross drill the jig to the appropriate setback for the lockset, you can do this from both sides if you are careful with your measurements.

Now you have a jig that you can just slide into place with the dowel fitting into the latch hole, clamp in place and drill for the lockset.


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you have any idea the cost of those old knobs? There are people out there who would kill to have them. Unless they are not fitting in with your décor I would look at having them rebuilt/repaired. Tarnish can be removed. Most doors can be repaired or if you have the money to throw away just replace the door and new hardware. There was a show on DIY TV you might want to try there site and see if you can find the company who makes and repairs them. I have taken hole cutters and made new fillers/plug to insert into old door knob hole and cut it out to fit knob back in.
 http://store.yahoo.com/hardwareaccents/crysknob.html

http://www.bobvila.com/wwwboard/messages/5306.html

 2pyrs


----------



## dalesd (Oct 10, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Now you have a jig that you can just slide into place with the dowel fitting into the latch hole, clamp in place and drill for the lockset.


Thanks, Teetorbilt.

I had to go to the hardware store to buy the hole saw anyway, when I found they make a jig like this for installing door knobs. It's plastic, but it was only a few dollars extra. I'll give it a shot.


----------

